

Entry level position: $130K - BART police - FlorianMettetal
http://imgur.com/PiRbU

======
lifeguard
That quote probably includes mandatory OT. Think 10 - 12 hour shifts. Also
danger pay and combat pay. If they kill someone in the line of duty they get
some sort of extra psych pay.

Only requires completion of P.O.S.T.

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS

Education: Possession of a high school diploma, GED or recognized equivalent
and completion of at least 30 semester (or 45 uarter) credits of college
course work from an accredited college or university. At least one half of the
credits must be obtained in analytical subjects requiring written reports or
examinations.

[https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:H1EC_0JyCksJ:...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:H1EC_0JyCksJ:www.bart.gov/docs/job_descriptions/Police%2520Officer_PE130-04.doc+http://www.bart.gov/docs/job_descriptions/Police%2520Officer_PE130-04.doc&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESg4HpnV6lPYYWSsJNEV8w__mlLIaa-Y4QMObUD8bXdv3nuOgsB6yY5EjeBF8aT5H5PN4mDC46BpesjTHn6dEOLltAJVJNXFiONjjnZHFOJhSuU7MxvaEdjZjg2tB20z8KStHFGI&sig=AHIEtbQngoIgHiGZbp-
kSf6xkfWSIedS6Q)

------
FlorianMettetal
Can you believe that cops get paid more than developers in SF?

------
suyash
who says it's $130K/yr. I don't believe it

------
onetwothreefour
And?

